# Mahler in New York



## Hazel

New York Times has an article about Mahler's three years in New York.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/18/o...gewanted=1&_r=1&nl=todaysheadlines&emc=tha212


----------



## Meaghan

"What did a typical Mahler concert sound like? We will never know." 
And in fact, there are no recordings with Mahler conducting, which makes me very sad. I have read so much about his conducting and really wish I could hear even one of his interpretations.
(You can, however, hear him play piano. Some piano rolls of him playing his own songs have been recorded.)


----------



## Aramis

I'd give my left head to hear his 1892 Tristan that amazed Ralph Vauvaltahgan Williams so much, as legend says.


----------



## Vaneyes

A short 'n sweet reader's digest version of happenings. What thankfully is not mentioned, are the decades of NYPO wasteland since Lenny. Some exception with Boulez, but Pierre was much like Gustav in one regard--My Time Will Come.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> A short 'n sweet reader's digest version of happenings. What thankfully is not mentioned, are the decades of NYPO wasteland since Lenny. Some exception with Boulez, but Pierre was much like Gustav in one regard--My Time Will Come.


I'm a newbie here. I couldn't disagree more. I heard the NYPO last week in the Musikverein, Vienna, conducted by Alan Gilbert. They sounded simply superb, and played Beethoven's Symphony No. 3. Not a dry eye in the house!


----------



## Vaneyes

CountenanceAnglaise said:


> I'm a newbie here. I couldn't disagree more. I heard the NYPO last week in the Musikverein, Vienna, conducted by Alan Gilbert. They sounded simply superb, and played Beethoven's Symphony No. 3. Not a dry eye in the house!


Okay, we're on notice of a possible new superb era beginning last week. It's too bad they couldn't have started it at home...

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/06/arts/music/new-york-philharmonic-plays-bartok-and-beethoven-review.html


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

As far as I know, NYPO visited Norh Korea during Lorin Maazel tenure. *Maybe, Gilbert will come to Moscow?* We are better than North Korea and we have an excellent hall of the Conservatory, built in 1901.


----------



## itywltmt

Meaghan said:


> "What did a typical Mahler concert sound like? We will never know."
> And in fact, there are no recordings with Mahler conducting, which makes me very sad. I have read so much about his conducting and really wish I could hear even one of his interpretations.
> (You can, however, hear him play piano. Some piano rolls of him playing his own songs have been recorded.)


Here is an account of Rachmaninoff recounting his experience with Mahler when they collaborated with the NYP in 1910 (this would have been the second ever performance of Rach 3, January 16, 1910):
http://www.ashevillesymphony.org/concerts/archived-concerts/files/5-7-11 Program Notes.pdf

The original concert line-up included a Mahler arrangement of Bach orchestral suite material (recorded a few years back by Chailly and the Concertgebouw, filler for his Mahler 3rd Symphony release).

This was the complete programme:

16 January 1910

New York Philharmonic
Gustav Mahler, conductor
Sergei Rachmaninov, piano

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3 
Bach: Suite (arr. Mahler) 
Wagner: "Prelude and Liebestod" from Tristan & Isolde 
Smetana: Bartered Bride Overture

Wish I'd been there...


----------



## itywltmt

itywltmt said:


> Here is an account of Rachmaninoff recounting his experience with Mahler when they collaborated with the NYP in 1910 (this would have been the second (EDIT: Thisrd!) ever performance of Rach 3, January 16, 1910):
> 
> The original concert line-up included a Mahler arrangement of Bach orchestral suite material (recorded a few years back by Chailly and the Concertgebouw, filler for his Mahler 3rd Symphony release).
> 
> This was the complete programme:
> 
> 16 January 1910
> 
> New York Philharmonic
> Gustav Mahler, conductor
> Sergei Rachmaninov, piano
> 
> Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3
> Bach: Suite (arr. Mahler)
> Wagner: "Prelude and Liebestod" from Tristan & Isolde
> Smetana: Bartered Bride Overture
> 
> Wish I'd been there...


On my blog this week, a _YouTube_ re-creation of that memorable concert:

http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/926-day-music-history-16.html


----------



## Larkenfield

...............


----------



## Larkenfield

Check the New York Philharmonic digital archives to see the programs that Mahler conducted: https://archives.nyphil.org


----------



## Heck148

Meaghan said:


> (You can, however, hear him play piano. Some piano rolls of him playing his own songs have been recorded.)


There is a piano roll version of Mahler playing the first mvt of Sym #5 on piano...very interesting - not surprisingly, sounds very much like what we hear from Walter, Solti, Abbado etc...


----------

